# Ehr versus remote transcriptionist



## GROVER (Aug 13, 2009)

I am interested in taking a medical transcription course.  Does anyone have any input concerning the need for remote transcriptionist with the new EHR being put into place?  Thank you for any input or comments you may have.


----------



## nurse78 (Aug 13, 2009)

The EHR will never replace transcription totally, especially in acute care settings where admission, discharge, consultations, surgical reports, etc. are dictated and transcribed.  Also, there are more clinics that are not using EHR than ones that are.

That being said....I would do a lot of research regarding medical transcription before considering it.  BE VERY CAREFUL regarding the medical transcription schools.  They are definitely in it for the money and most have a reputation for substandard education.  Their websites are set up to make people believe that in just a few short months one can learn medical transcription and make a decent living at it, which just isn't so if you do your research and see how the medical transcription industry has really taken a hit over the years with reduced pay in line rates, etc.  One has to work longer and harder to even make money in this industry.

Also, BE VERY WARY of any transcription school that does not allow you to view comments on their website from their graduates regarding problems they are having finding jobs or if the school is always on the defensive about their hire rate, etc.  Just because a school boasts they have a 96% hire rate, that does not mean they got you a job and most of the jobs are IC status with very few hours.

There are too many middle men/women in this industry that take away from the wages of transcriptionists in the form of contracting work out to people who want to work from home (they get their cut in exchange for promising their client a fast turnaround time for their dictation and the transcriptionist gets paid a pittance).

Too many people have been lulled into the trap of believing they can work from home when it is convenient for them, only to find out that (1) transcription companies rarely hire newbies...they want at least 2-5 years' experience, (2) the work is demanding and one must meet production requirements with at least 98% accuracy and that includes transcription from many ESL (English-as-second-language dictators), (3) the majority of transcription jobs are IC (independent contractor) status with no benefits or taxes taken out of your pay, although there are several companies that offer employee status which usually requires a 40 hour work week which includes weekends, evening and night shifts, and holidays, (3) and last but not least,  being paid an insultingly low pay (eg. slave wages) until you are able to meet production requirements and utilize templates, word expander programs, etc. 

I only say all this because I have been in health care for many years and have first-hand knowledge of this.  If you have any other questions regarding this, feel free to contact me.


----------



## GROVER (Aug 14, 2009)

*Medical Transcription Jobs*

Thank you for your advice concerning the schools, job hunting and wages.  I have been contemplating all of the above plus the EHR worries.  Presently, I am working as a medical biller (10 years) and have my CPC.  Since is was so difficult securing a remote coding position (I don't have hospital experience) I was hoping transcriptionist was the way to go.  I may have to rethink
 this situation.
Thanks again and any more suggestions will be welcomed.


----------

